

Google suddenly blocks paying developers from accessing AdWords API - andrevoget
http://groups.google.com/group/adwords-api/browse_thread/thread/dc957e898d7f2aa5?pli=1

======
andrevoget
Google didn't feel the need to notify affected developers. On an SEO blog [1]
a Google spokesman says that developers should re-apply and wait 5-6 weeks.

[1] [http://www.seroundtable.com/adwords-api-tokens-
bug-14015.htm...](http://www.seroundtable.com/adwords-api-tokens-
bug-14015.html)

